

Why freelancers should be picky and be paid what they’re worth - msolujic
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/11/02/freelancers-picky-paid-theyre-worth/

======
cmac2992
I've got to agree. Some clients aren't worth their weight in gold. The worst
part about these clients is that you come out with nothing to show. they were
stubborn and wanted something built their way and not the right way. Too many
hours, too little money, and a crap final product.

